# Cats and Mini Blinds



## akstacey88 (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Everyone. I live in a basement apartment where the landlord had installed mini blinds. For anyone who dosen't know thay are slat type blinds with 3 long cords that hang down to pull them up or down.

During the day while im at work or at night when im asleep I fear that my cat Scamper will get tangled and strangled in the blind cords. Does anyone have these binds? If so do you take any protective measures to ensure they dont get tangled in them?

Thanks!


----------



## 4CatsMom (Aug 9, 2006)

We always tie ours so our cats cant reach them!!! We had one kitten get caught up in the cord and it terrified me! Better safe than sorry and hide those cords!! It only takes a matter of seconds for something bad to happen. If I can find the link there is a company that offers this product that contains the cord inside of it, Its totally free. They did this to help keep kids from getting hurt or chocked by them. Ill keep you all posted !


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

If you can't find what 4CatsMom was talking about you could put a small metal cleat up next to the window out of the cats' reach and tie the blind cord to that. I've always tied the blind cords up first thing when I've moved into a place with blinds, but Dude brought along a whole new issue with him so the blinds are gone. He pushes them aside in such a way to look out the window that he broke 3 blinds on our front window before we finally just took them down and put up curtains. Good ole Dude, always the butthead. :roll:


----------



## Willow771 (Jun 20, 2005)

we just tuck ours up.

one day i was sitting on the computer and i heard Sophie howling.....i freaked out and went to find her and she was hanging upside down from teh cord.....by her tail. the cord had wrapped around her tail as she played on the window ledge and when she jumped off she hung herself by her tail, she was hanging about 3ft from the ground.

I had to figure out how to lift her up and unwrap her tail while she was freaking out and all her claws were drawn.


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

Oh man it's a good thing someone was home when that happened! I don't envy you having to untangle her then! Did you get sliced and diced?


----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

Those little hooks help, but my cats manage to reach them anyways. My cats also decided to chew the mini-blinds....now there are all these little holes in them! :roll:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I think your blinds are in more danger than your cats. The blinds in the window of my computer room are pretty dinged up from cats trying to get up into the open window when the blinds are down. :roll: 

The funny thing is that Twinkie can get up into an open window in the Living Room without hardly disturbing the blinds in that window. It's as if he can slip in between the slats without bending them. Maybe he's like Jim Carrey's character in "The Mask" 8O


----------



## Gypsy Girl (Jun 9, 2006)

Like some of the others have said, I'd just loop the string up around one or two of the slats near the top so your cat can't reach it. 
You might want to pull up the blinds a little too. When all the kittens were still at our house, Cricket's brother bit one of the long strings that holds everything up. All the slats on that side collapsed, and my mom had an interesting time trying to reconnect them! Cricket has also bent one of the slats in my room by poking her head through. She isn't supposed to be up there anyway, so I was not thrilled.


Kate


----------

